# What tire sizes are you running (stock wheels)



## Guest (May 24, 2002)

i have some crappy ass tires...

anyway, im looking to pick up some falken azenis, but the only size they offer that is close to stock is

195/60-14

stock size is i think 175/65-14

so my question is, what sizes are you running, is anyone using these tires, and has anyone had sucess mounting 195 width tires on the wheel

i dont even know what width the stock alloy wheels are...im guessing 5.5 inches?


----------



## XtremE (Apr 30, 2002)

185/60/14 that is what i have


----------



## Arsenal200SX (Apr 30, 2002)

im running 18560R14 Falken ZE502


----------



## Guest (Jun 4, 2002)

I have 195 60HR14 Dunlop D60 A2s on mine. The stock were 17565R14 on stock alloy rims, which are 5.5" wide. Although the tires and the rim are compatible, next time I will go with 185 60HR14 since the 195s are wearing too much in the middle. If you go with 195s, go with a 55 series tire.


----------



## barnoun (May 7, 2002)

*reysrey*

Could it be you have the tires overinflated and that's why they're wearing out faster in the middle?


----------



## Guest (Jun 5, 2002)

Well, sort of. I was keeping them at 30 psi but it looks like that was too much for this application so now I keep them at around 26 psi.


----------



## Guest (Jun 5, 2002)

I have se-r rims and they are wrapped on firestone firehawks 225/50/15 and I have strut tie bars on front and rear and about to lower it too but w/o the lowering springs the g's I pull are INSANE


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

Hmm,
225's on SE-R rims? How wide are those rims? I'm running 195s which is 6 inches (NX2K rims). 175 is 5.5 inches (stock steelies). Are you running 7-8 inch rims?

Seth

P.S. They are Pirelli HP's and 14 inches on the inside.


----------



## azkicker0027 (May 31, 2002)

*wheel and tires*

a friend of mine traded wheels with me, he traded his '89 Pulsar NX SE wheels with my factory 175/65 14's, then i wrapped it in 195/55/14 kumho victoracers for the track and fondmetal 6700's (white) with 205/55/16 yokohamas for the street.....Pulsar's wheels were 14x6's from the factory....


----------



## Teknokid (Jun 1, 2002)

I am running 17" enkei 8 spoke rims. They are riding on 205-40 TR 17 Falken tires. I have a 2" drop and on stock struts. It rides okay but it just takes some used to. I will buy aftermarket ones after these need replacement.


----------

